# Blocked Milk Duct after 6 months?



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

Perhaps I was naieve, but I thought these sorts of problems only happened in the first 6 weeks? I think I have a blocked duct. I had problems with this same area of this breat when dd was a couple weeks, so I guess the warm compress thing will work, but it seems odd. Also, I've been experiencing nipple soreness on that breast the last few times dd's fed on that side. Could that be related? Could it be her teething and squeezing the nipple against her gum? She's pretty rough on the rubber nipple we have on her water bottle (she LOVES water) lately. Also, I was pumping on that side (Avente Isis) this morning...
Thanks for your help!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Ideas--

She could be nursing funny due to teething. Try and be extra careful about getting correct latch.

Perhaps offer the water in a cup, so she doesn't think she can chew on nipples, rubber or yours.

Also offer a cold wet washcloth to chew on, before, during or after a nurse.

Plugs can happen if you get too busy, and shorten or skip feeds, or if she starts spacing them out on her own.

Is she starting solids? Sometimes you can get an allergic reaction on your nipples, if she nurses right after eating solids.

Problems can happen at any time, as things change!


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

These can happen at any age, I got them when my child was an infant and toddler, especially when I had a cold.

Isn't it annoying when it comes back in the same place? In my experience and in my reading, it is often caused by taking on too much work, not resting enough, not eating well enough. It's a signal, often to slow down and take care of oneself.


----------



## Mamaste (Dec 21, 2001)

The nipple soreness is often linked with a plugged duct! In fact, sometimes you'll get a milk blister, or bleb, on the nipple before you notice you have a plugged duct.

Check out
the Kellymom AP site for a *superb* discussion of plugged ducts, their causes and treatment.

Hope things get better soon!


----------



## zombiemommie (Dec 6, 2001)

I was queen of mastitis with ds #1 and I had mastitis with fever maybe 5 times and just plugged ducts maybe 4 other times. I had a plug the size of a golfball at 15 months. Go figure. Everytime he changed his nursing pattern, be it going UP or going DOWN (especially when he went down a feed) I would have something happen. So yes, it is possible - some people are predisposed to it I think. My dd is 8 weeks and only nursed once last night (12 hours) and I woke up with a HUGE knot in my boob and terrible pain. And it was the boob she nursed from so it shouldn't have been that one. Did the heat and massage and had Ms. Vaccuum get rid of it best I could.

You got some good advice ! Hope it gets better soon.


----------

